

How I Helped Destroy Star Wars Galaxies - nazka
http://www.mediumdifficulty.com/2012/03/06/how-i-helped-destroy-star-wars-galaxies/

======
10feet
Very interesting read. But it seems like a big gamble to buy 8 copies and take
2 weeks off of work, in the hopes that this would all make any money. A big
gamble paid off.

------
dudus
That's was a great and well written piece. I never even heard about SWG but it
amazes me how these things come to life because of enthusiast and hard working
players.

~~~
nazka
Yes one of the best article on video game I read. I thought it was already
posted but no. So with all these ways of Eve Online I thought some people will
like it.

We tried to do that with my corp in Eve but the logistic killed us even with 9
characters per player... In Eve you can learn the diplomacy, negotiation,
management (and when you see the war machine in action of an alliance you can
understand why).

Anyway in some games there are so many things to learn which can be transposed
in real life.

